# HDR photography



## jono46k (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi guys, 

How do i past html on here? It doesn't seem to be working..


----------



## MissCream (Aug 5, 2011)

What host site are you using?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 5, 2011)

And why do you want to post *html*?


----------



## Tomasko (Aug 5, 2011)

Don't you mean http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html ?


----------

